# October 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2018)

Another month of great photos. Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Bees Suckling At The Dahlia..." by @enezdez






2. "untitled, in Photo Themes : Flowers" by @zulu42






3. "Bald Eagle II By" by @Jeff15






4. "Dancing in Brooklyn" by @enezdez






5. "Fiery sunset over railway lands - Toronto" by @Philmar






6. "Drinking Buddie" by @Kiron Kid






7. "Street Self " by @Tuna


----------



## jack58 (Nov 6, 2018)

After looking at #6 I will NEVER drink from a public drinking fountain again!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 6, 2018)

Well done all.................


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 7, 2018)

Not surprising these two incredible images vying for the top spot among a very nice group.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, it is good to see a real contest and not a runaway like Duke vs Kentucky


----------

